# welch's white grape/apple



## gird123 (May 22, 2013)

I have to start with my wife loves apple wine. My first "wine" was edwort's apfelwien and i do it often.

I have 10 cans of welch's white grape (sorry JohnT I said welch's)
and 10 cans of apple juice treetop brand.

So i was thinking the 20 cans and water to 5 gallons. Montrachet yeast. yeast nut. acid to .50, sugar to 1.080 sg. ferment and drink.

Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Duster (May 22, 2013)

I would toss in some light toast american oak and use Cotes des Blancs or Champagne yeast instead of Montrachet but that's just my opinion.
I'm not sure what "yeast nut" is but I'm assuming it is a yeast nutrient??


----------



## gird123 (May 22, 2013)

yeah yeast nutrient. I was planing on some oak.


----------



## gird123 (May 22, 2013)

i have
montrachet
k1-v1116
ec-1118
rc-212
71b-1122

I would like to use one of the first 3. I have struggled with rc212 and sulfur smell and i feel that 71b-1122 changes the acidity too much.


----------



## Duster (May 23, 2013)

I am not as familiar with Lav yeast so I may not be the best one to answer this but with that choice I would use ec-1118


----------



## gird123 (May 23, 2013)

5/22/2013 
10 cans Welch’s white grape
10 cans treetop apple
5 tea bags
Yeast nut

water to 5 gallons
¼ cup oak
2 table spoons lemon juice
tannin ft rouge ¼ tsp
7 lbs of sugar


Oh crap sg is 1.130!


5/23/2013 added 5 gallons of apple juice for a total of 11 gallons. Sg is 1.090
5 gallons with k1-v1116 and 6.25 gallons with Montrachet.


----------



## gird123 (May 23, 2013)

The k1 has a bubble ring already.


----------



## olusteebus (May 24, 2013)

sounds good. I will follow closely.


----------



## gird123 (May 24, 2013)

What should my ph be? I used 2 table spoons of lemon juice to invert the sugar. Then checked the ph this morning it was 3.7 so I added a tablespoon of acid blend to each and it dropped to 3.5.

I read whites should be 3.3 and reds should be 3.4. What should fruit wines be and is my number way off.


----------



## andy123 (May 24, 2013)

My apple came out more tart than desired, next I did a 3 parts Welch's white to 1 of apple and 4 days in it was wonderful. I tried to cold crash it stressed the 1118 made it stinky tried to save it with copper sulfate and eventually destroyed it. I plan to try to make this again with a Red Star® Côte des Blanc.


----------

